# GM National Comp - Race to Hillside 2015 - Entry fees



## Val (Jan 13, 2015)

Good evening all,

Time to get the ball rolling, the Â£10 entry fee to the regional events is now due. Can everyone who is entering the competition at whatever meet/meets you are playing please make entry payments ASAP please.

Payment can be made via paypal via the "send money to friends and family" link to bigvalgolf@gmail.com or alternatively bank transfer (details on request). When making the payment can you please include your forum name and whichever meet you are paying the fee for.

Players are free to attend any meet the like, they are free to enter the competition as often as they like with the provision they pay the Â£10 entry fee for every meet.

All fee's to be paid by Jan 31st please however I would ask the sooner the better to enable me to confirm our booking for the final.

Thanks to all for the support.

**Can a mod please sticky this for a short time to ensure everyone see's it without needless "bumps"**


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've clicked on your link and it's just showing an e mail message. No details of bank a/cs etc.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			I've clicked on your link and it's just showing an e mail message. No details of bank a/cs etc.
		
Click to expand...

The link is just his E Mail address to use when transferring the money via Paypal. If you want the bank details, you'll have to ask for them mate... :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 14, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			I've clicked on your link and it's just showing an e mail message. No details of bank a/cs etc.
		
Click to expand...

That's for paypal Payments. DM for bank info.

Edit Toooo slow....... :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent mine last night, old chap.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 15, 2015)

Just sent mine through.


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2015)

I have received a number already but i'll wait a few days before sticking an update list up to see how many more arrive.


----------



## MC72 (Jan 15, 2015)

Just sent a payment through to you Martin, bank transfer.

thanks

MC72


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 16, 2015)

Might be a daft question but if I am just playing at one of these but not entering the actual competition as I do not have an official handicap, do I still need to pay the Â£10 entry fee?


----------



## Val (Jan 16, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Might be a daft question but if I am just playing at one of these but not entering the actual competition as I do not have an official handicap, do I still need to pay the Â£10 entry fee?
		
Click to expand...

No, go and enjoy the meet


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sent mine through for the 2 I have entered.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2015)

Done


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 18, 2015)

Just paid Â£20 via paypal for entry to Blackmoor (12/03/15) and Mentmore (12/04/15)

AAC


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

Morning all.

Currently we have 39 paid entrants and I thank you for the support. We could really do with double that figure and I know a couple of meets (Blackmoor and Alwoodley) have over 30 attendees so please get your payments in before the month in guys.

Those that are playing in 2 meets im happy for you to pay 1 entrance fee for the first meet then pay to enter others later if you don't win.


----------



## rickg (Jan 22, 2015)

Paid for Blackmoor & Mentmore...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2015)

Blackmoor payment just sent


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2015)

Paid for mentmore


----------



## peterlav (Jan 24, 2015)

Val, could you empty your inbox please mate?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 25, 2015)

Blackmoor payment just sent


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2015)

Paid up for first one. I'm reliably informed I can pay for the second after I do badly in this one.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 25, 2015)

Â£10 sent for Burnham & Berrow, hopefully that's the only one I'll need  â€‹


----------



## Val (Jan 26, 2015)

54 entrants guys, thanks. Will update in full this weekend once we get more in.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 26, 2015)

Blimey...only 54! I thought there would be quite a few more than that!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Money should hit your account tomorrow Martin. (Paperboy/Blackmoor) will be the reference.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 26, 2015)

Just paid my entry fee &#128516; also a big well done on arranging this mammoth task.

I look forward to participating


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just paid &#128515; via PayPal


----------



## Val (Jan 31, 2015)

Big bump over the weekend guys, i will continue to keep taking payments in for as long as people wish to enter but idurge youth get them in over this weekend or early Feb.

I've not got an exact as I've not updated yet but think we have just over 60 entries, we could really do with this being 80.


----------



## drewster (Feb 2, 2015)

I've just realised that i haven't paid my Â£10 entry for Alwoodley yet. So sorry for being tardy. Can you pml me again with you account details etc and i'll get this done today.
thanks


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

60 paid entries guys, thanks for the support. I think all meet threads are now up to date with entries.

As it stands there are 7 guaranteed final slots, there maybe a couple getting fee's back due to lack of meet fees for their meet but that situation can remain a bit fluid.

Still hopeful of getting 80 entries so get into it guys.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 3, 2015)

Just paid via PayPal. At the moment for the Southern Regional qualifier, but waiting for confirmation that London will be going ahead.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just paid my Â£10 entry to the main comp.


----------



## Val (Feb 8, 2015)

Can whoever paid me by bank transfer on the 3rd February please double check your transfer and come back to me with your findings, I think you have made a mistake and paid me instead of someone else.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2015)

Additional Â£10 sent this morning for Burnham & Berrow entry, must try harder :smirk:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			Additional Â£10 sent this morning for Burnham & Berrow entry, must try harder :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, except the trying harder bit.


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2015)

Payments received gents, thank you


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 8, 2015)

Second Â£10 sent for Blackmoor Val.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Second Â£10 sent for Blackmoor Val.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Tenner sent for Mentmore.


----------

